# Titanium sans écran (fermé) : ca marche !!! mais ca sert à quoi ?



## Fanoo (30 Décembre 2003)

J'ai découvert l'astuce par surprise

D'abord, ma configuration : Titanium 15'-500, Panther, connecté à un deuxième écran et avec une souris USB (c'est un détail important).

Ensuite la manipulation, très simple :
1) Je ferme l'écran du Titanium. Il se met en veille avec la petite diode qui pulse.
2) je clique sur la souris USB (car le trackpad n'est pas accessible evidemment). Le Titanium se réveille (quoique toujours fermé), la diode ne pulse plus et l'image du bureau apparait sur le 2ème écran.
3) je peux travailler normalement avec les peripheriques du Titanium qui est toujours fermé. Si j'ouvre quand meme le titanium, son écran reste noir mais tout marche.

Au total, on peut donc utiliser un Titanium sans son écran ! surprenant, non ? mais alors qu'en est-il de la dissipation de chaleur quand l'écran est fermé ? et surtout, seule question interessante : a quoi ca peut servir ? dernière question pour les curieux : est-ce que ca marche sur l'iBook ? ca serait plus interessant vu que l'iBook ne permet pas l'extention d'écran sur un 2ème.

merci pour vos commentaires


----------



## roro (30 Décembre 2003)

compte tenu de la chaleur qui se dégage du PowerBook, je ne pense pas qu'une telle configuration soit bonne pour l'écran. D'ailleurs, si mes souvenirs sont bons, c'est mentionné dans le manuel d'utilisateur !


----------



## 406 (30 Décembre 2003)

ben ca permet déjà de récupérer toute la vram pour l'écran extérieur et de passer toute la priorité d'affichage sur l'écran extérieure. donc, c'est mieux pour les jeux qui demande de la puissance en affichage. pour la chauffe, c'est peut etre aussi pour ca qu'ils ont revu le déclanchement des ventilos plus tot, non ? quand les deux écrans marchent sur mon tita , les 64 mégs sont scindés en deux. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. tu peux le constater dans "Informations Système"


----------



## melaure (30 Décembre 2003)

406 a dit:
			
		

> ben ca permet déjà de récupérer toute la vram pour l'écran extérieur et de passer toute la priorité d'affichage sur l'écran extérieure. donc, c'est mieux pour les jeux qui demande de la puissance en affichage. pour la chauffe, c'est peut etre aussi pour ca qu'ils ont revu le déclanchement des ventilos plus tot, non ? quand les deux écrans marchent sur mon tita , les 64 mégs sont scindés en deux.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sauf si tu te mets en recopie d'écran.


----------



## vincmyl (30 Décembre 2003)

Elle est qd meme pratique cette fonction je trouve... pour la chauffe faut voir a l'usage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quand on fait une présentation sur keynote avec un rétro c'est pas mal


----------



## Fanoo (30 Décembre 2003)

Ce serait interesant de chercher ce qu'on pourrait faire avec cette fonction.

Allez, j'en propose une :
&gt; continuer a utiliser son Titanium quand l'écran est cassé


----------



## vincmyl (30 Décembre 2003)

DVD sur tv a partir du PWB


----------



## crapulos (1 Janvier 2004)

Fanoo a dit:
			
		

> Ce serait interesant de chercher ce qu'on pourrait faire avec cette fonction.
> 
> Allez, j'en propose une :
> &gt; continuer a utiliser son Titanium quand l'écran est cassé



Profiter d'un écran, d'un clavier et d'une souris plus confortable chez soi en utilisant le pbook "fermé" ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est ce que je fais ..

A noter qu'une fois que la sortie vidéo est établie sur l'écran externe tu peux rouvrir le pbook, l'écran reste éteint, si des fois tu t'inquiètes pour ce que peux faire la chaleur ... l'été par exemple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




K


----------



## cupertino (1 Janvier 2004)

Fanoo a dit:
			
		

> Ce serait interesant de chercher ce qu'on pourrait faire avec cette fonction.
> 
> Allez, j'en propose une :
> &gt; continuer a utiliser son Titanium quand l'écran est cassé



C'est vrai que ça peut servir, j'ai un pote qui à cassé son écran, je vais lui passer l'info...


----------



## emilpatovic (1 Janvier 2004)

Salut,
Vous n'avez rien inventé, tout ceci est expliqué dans la notice (en papier!!!) qui accompagne votre PB. Il suffit de la lire, mais je sais que ce n'est pas ce qu'on est habitué à faire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cette fonction sert en effet à utiliser un écran externe sans que l'écran du PB ne soit ouvert. Cela peut éviter de la lumière parasite lorsqu'on mate un DVD ou quand on fait une présentation Keynote ou PowerPoint. Cela permet aussi d'utiliser le Mac même si l'écran est naze...

Apple dit que si on utilise l'écran du PB, il doit être ouvert d'au moins 90° pour dissiper la chaleur. En revanche, Apple dit aussi que l'on peut utiliser le PB écran fermé (complètement). Il n'y a donc pas de problème de dissipation de chaleur, les ventilos fonctionnent plus tôt. Tout cela est aussi expliqué dans la doc en papier.

Bonne Année!


----------



## 406 (1 Janvier 2004)

arf. c'est bien la seul chose que j'ouvre pas sur mac, c'est le mode d'emploi


----------



## Fanoo (2 Janvier 2004)

emilpatovic a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> Vous n'avez rien inventé, tout ceci est expliqué dans la notice (en papier!!!) qui accompagne votre PB. Il suffit de la lire, mais je sais que ce n'est pas ce qu'on est habitué à faire
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai un doute sur le coté "naturel" de l'opération, qui serait même détaillée par Apple. Si vraiment c'etait aussi prévu, alors il y aurait une fonction pour le faire dans les Preferences Moniteur, non ?
 Comment expliques-tu qu'il faut une souris externe pour activer cette fonction ? sinon comment actives-tu le 2eme écran sans ouvrir le titanium?


----------



## 406 (2 Janvier 2004)

par contre, je voulais savoir si ca vous fait pareil. impossible de le faire si je suis pas sur le secteur . je m'en été pas apercu avant. c'est général ou j'ai un blème ?


----------



## vincmyl (2 Janvier 2004)

Je n'ai jamais testé cette fonctionnalité...sur batterie...faudra que je fasse un test


----------



## Fanoo (2 Janvier 2004)

en effet, je n'arrive pas a faire la manipulation quand le Titanium est sur batterie.
C'est au niveau de la réactivation (pour le reveiller) que ça coince, la souris externe est inopérante. Sur ecteur ça marche tres bien.
Bizarre, non ?

Question subsidiaire : est-ce-que quelqu'un saurait développer un petit script ou une petite fonction pour reproduire la manipulation ? Ca pourrait être utile (et ce serait au moins plus simple à faire)


----------



## Gallenza (6 Janvier 2004)

à mon tour de sortir le manuel :
page 45 : "Importantour utiliser votre PowerBook écran rabattu, branchez-le sur une prise de courant via l'adaptateur secteur."


----------



## vincmyl (6 Janvier 2004)

Ok c'est noté!!!


----------



## ithymique (7 Janvier 2004)

si je me souviens bien ça marche depuis la mise à jour Bluetooth pour les claviers et souris...


----------



## emilpatovic (18 Janvier 2004)

Ne le prends pas mal mais je ne vois pas comment tu pourrais activer ton PB en utilisant le trackpad si l'écran est rabattu... Donc, la souris externe est absolument nécessaire. Logique non?

Pourquoi veux-tu le choisir dans les Préf puisque c'est prévu comme ça par Apple. Regarde bien dans les Préf, tu ne peux pas choisir de laisser ton écran allumé quand il est rabattu... Tu vois, tu ne contrôles pas tout...


----------



## vincmyl (18 Janvier 2004)

La derniere fois j'ai branche mon Alu sue la TV grace a la sortie video pour regarder un divx mais en fermant le capot ca coupe aussi la connexion avec la TV alors j'ai laissé l'écran ouvert....si quelqu'un a une solution


----------



## Yip (18 Janvier 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> La derniere fois j'ai branche mon Alu sue la TV grace a la sortie video pour regarder un divx mais en fermant le capot ca coupe aussi la connexion avec la TV alors j'ai laissé l'écran ouvert....si quelqu'un a une solution



Regarde bien le premier post, c'est marqué : il faut brancher une souris USB et cliquer dessus une fois l'ordi refermé.

Regarde aussi les autres posts, ce n'est pas trop conseillé de laisser l'ordi tourner fermé, l'écran (ou l'Alu lui-même) risque de prendre un coup de chaud...


----------



## Fanoo (19 Janvier 2004)

emilpatovic a dit:
			
		

> Ne le prends pas mal mais je ne vois pas comment tu pourrais activer ton PB en utilisant le trackpad si l'écran est rabattu... Donc, la souris externe est absolument nécessaire. Logique non?
> 
> Pourquoi veux-tu le choisir dans les Préf puisque c'est prévu comme ça par Apple. Regarde bien dans les Préf, tu ne peux pas choisir de laisser ton écran allumé quand il est rabattu... Tu vois, tu ne contrôles pas tout...



OK, je récapitule, car on ne se comprend plus :

au départ, je trouve une manip pour utiliser le Titanium sur un 2eme écran, avec l'écran principal éteint. Cette manip necessite de fermer d'abord le Titanium, puis de le reactiver avec une souris externe, le tout sur alimentation secteur,

ensuite, quelqu'un signale qu'Apple évoque la possibilité d'utiliser le Titanium écran fermé dans le manuel du Titanium,

OK, tres bien, mais alors je pose cette question simple :

? pourquoi Apple n'a pas prévu cette fonction (éteindre l'écran du Titanium quand il est branché à une autre sortie vidéo, ecran ou videoprojecteur) avec une simple touche clavier dans Mac OSX ?
? pourquoi faut-il faire tout ce bricolage (détaillé dans le 1er post) pour une fonction prévue par Apple dans son manuel ? 
? pourquoi ? OUI, pourquoi ?


----------



## vincmyl (19 Janvier 2004)

Voila c'est bien résumé merci!!!!


----------



## manustyle (19 Janvier 2004)

Dans le cas de l'utilisation avec un clavier + souris Bluetooth Apple, la fonction de réveil du powerbook écran fermé marche t-elle ?

Merci


----------



## vincmyl (19 Janvier 2004)

Moi j'ai la souris et ca ne réveille pas le PWB quand celui ci est en veille


----------



## MarcMame (20 Janvier 2004)

Fanoo a dit:
			
		

> ? pourquoi Apple n'a pas prévu cette fonction (éteindre l'écran du Titanium quand il est branché à une autre sortie vidéo, ecran ou videoprojecteur) avec une simple touche clavier dans Mac OSX ?


Tu ne comprends pas... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



1/ Ecran ouvert + écran externe branché = 2 écrans, soit en mode étendu, soit en mode miroir.
2/ Ecran rabattu + écran externe branché = 1 écran (l'externe uniquement). Comme l'écran est rabattu, l'acces au clavier/trackpad est impossible, d'où la necessité de brancher une souris externe pour que le Mac comprenne que l'on souhaite l'utiliser comme ça.

Si tu veux utiliser l'écran externe uniquement tout en utilisant le clavier du PB. Utilise le mode miroir et baisse la luminosité de l'écran interne jusqu'à extinction de celui ci.



> ? pourquoi faut-il faire tout ce bricolage (détaillé dans le 1er post) pour une fonction prévue par Apple dans son manuel ?


 Ca n'a rien d'un bricolage que de brancher une bête souris USB.


----------



## vincmyl (20 Janvier 2004)

Ok mais y a til un risque de chauffe?


----------



## Fanoo (20 Janvier 2004)

Ton resumé est simpliste. L'extinction de l'écran principal du Titanium n'est pas seulement une baisse de luminosité. C'est une extinction.



			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Ca n'a rien d'un bricolage que de brancher une bête souris USB.



Evidemment, s'il suffisait de brancher une souris USB, ce serait simplemais, il faut faire toute la manipulation que j'ai détaillée dans mon 1er post. Relis.

Allez, encore une question : ? pourquoi ? cette manipulation n'est-elle pas réalisable sur alimentation batterie, mais seulement secteur ?


----------



## Gallenza (20 Janvier 2004)

La logique c'est que c'est pour faire des video-prjections ou regarde un dvd sur ta télé --&gt; c'est long, et tu es près de plein de prises vu que y'a du matos autour, et tu voudrais pas être ridiculement interompu en plein milieu du truc batterie oblige, donc c'est sur le secteur.


----------



## woulf (20 Janvier 2004)

Fanoo a dit:
			
		

> Ton resumé est simpliste. L'extinction de l'écran principal du Titanium n'est pas seulement une baisse de luminosité. C'est une extinction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Marcmame a tout dit, j'avoue ne pas du tout te suivre.

Et je suis curieux de savoir ce que tu considères comme une extinction de l'écran ??? Appuie sur ta touche F1 pour baisser la luminosité, tu verras qu'à la fin, y'a tellement plus de luminosité qu'il s'éteint. j'ai beau chercher, je n'arrive pas à appeler ça autrement...

La fonction que tu as découverte existe en fait depuis plusieurs générations de mac si mes souvenirs sont bons (surement même en remontant au duo dans son dock) et permet justement de travailler en connectant son ordi à un écran externe, un clavier et une souris, bref, à la maison de se faire un quasi poste fixe.


----------



## MarcMame (20 Janvier 2004)

Fanoo a dit:
			
		

> Ton resumé est simpliste. L'extinction de l'écran principal du Titanium n'est pas seulement une baisse de luminosité. C'est une extinction.


L'extinction de l'écran intégré est *impossible* si ce dernier n'est pas rabattu. D'où ma suggestion de baisser la luminosité au mini.



> Evidemment, s'il suffisait de brancher une souris USB, ce serait simplemais, il faut faire toute la manipulation que j'ai détaillée dans mon 1er post. Relis.


Mis à part brancher l'écran externe, je ne vois pas quelles "bidouilles" de plus il faut faire pour que ça marche.

Simplet.


----------



## vincmyl (20 Janvier 2004)

Donc en gros si je baisse le capot de mon Alu alors que ce dernier est connecté sur la TV et que je regarde un divx, ca va couper la "liaison"....


----------



## 406 (20 Janvier 2004)

33 threads plus tard.... 
oui, tout à fait


----------



## Oizo (20 Janvier 2004)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> L'extinction de l'écran intégré est impossible si ce dernier n'est pas rabattu. D'où ma suggestion de baisser la luminosité au mini.
> Simplet.



L'écran n'est effectivement pas éteint si il n'est pas rabattu, mais le fait de baisser la luminosité au minimum éteint la lampe de l'écran LCD. C'est cette lampe qui, allumée, diminue la durée de vie de l'écran LCD (40 000 heures quand même en moyenne). Donc luminosité au minimum = usure quasi-nulle de l'écran LCD.


----------



## Mauletar (21 Janvier 2004)

Hello je vais parraitre un peu lourd mais ce prb de chaleur me chagrine vraiment en effte j'ai vu qu'une operation de changement brutal sur le core de l' OS permet de suprimer la mise en veille de du ibook (kismac) et cela malgres l'ecran rabattu : d'ou ma question : est il possible de rabattre le portable tout en eteignant l'ecran (afin de limiter la chauffe) sans pour autant eteindre l'ibook (et sans modifier l'os )? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je pense que ca rentre dans le topic (new mac user sorry)
et si on arrive a cett config la chaleur pourrait elle etre raisonnable ?? (bouclier thermique de l'ecran en lui meme posant prb??)
Donc voila et si pour finir je veux bien me coltiner des tests  de temp mais je n'ai aucune idee de ou trouver soit des utils soit les commandes .......






merci


----------



## ritchoul (21 Janvier 2004)

moi pareil secteur ca marche, bat marche pas...


----------



## deLphaeus (21 Janvier 2004)

Mauletar a dit:
			
		

> d'ou ma question : est il possible de rabattre le portable tout en eteignant l'ecran (afin de limiter la chauffe) sans pour autant eteindre l'ibook (et sans modifier l'os )?



Ce topic est dur à comprendre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais je crois que quand tu rabat l'écran de ton portable, l'écran s'éteint de lui-même. Non ?


----------



## MarcMame (22 Janvier 2004)

Mauletar a dit:
			
		

> j'ai vu qu'une operation de changement brutal sur le core de l' OS permet de suprimer la mise en veille de du ibook (kismac) et cela malgres l'ecran rabattu


----------



## deLphaeus (22 Janvier 2004)

un autre résumé svp ?


----------



## tahitimellow (22 Janvier 2004)

Vous ne voulez pas qu'on réintitule ce fil de discussion *Beaucoup de prise de tête pour pas grand chose...* ?


----------



## deLphaeus (22 Janvier 2004)

lol cela me parait une bonne décision


----------



## Mauletar (23 Janvier 2004)

Vouep desole mais moi derriere ca je vois une utilisation plus que nomade derriere cette prise de tete ca permettrais de transporter ou d'utiliser le portable de facon discrete ou meme stye juke box, wifi bref

Donc voila je parlais de rabbatre l'ecran et donc de l'eteindre SANS et j'insiste SANS (nada prt) eteindre le portable donc de pouvoir l'utiliser comme un pave intelligent tout en utilisant les sorties ou des apps passives

Voila j'ai donc reecrit ce thread (et non le topic lol) pour qu'il soit plus clair enfin je l'espere et ma remarque pour kismac concerne ceux qui ont deja eu l'occasion de l'utiliser (je pense pas beaucoup vu que c'est plutot destine aux airport )

Encore merci


----------



## teo (25 Janvier 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Et je suis curieux de savoir ce que tu considères comme une extinction de l'écran ??? Appuie sur ta touche F1 pour baisser la luminosité, tu verras qu'à la fin, y'a tellement plus de luminosité qu'il s'éteint. j'ai beau chercher, je n'arrive pas à appeler ça autrement...


J'utilise ces fonctions sur mon Ti 400 depuis bien longtemps moi aussi. Par contre il y a bien aussi une différence chez moi entre l'abaissement de la luminosité maximale avec la touche ad'hoc (il reste une image "latente" du Bureau ou des fenêtres sur l'écran gris, particulièrement avec les images contrastées) et l'extinction totale de l'écran du Ti après fermeture et réveil sur écran externe, qui donne un gris uniforme comme quand il est éteint totalement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



P*** il est long the thread...


----------



## emilpatovic (8 Février 2004)

Bon, "pourkoi il faut faire toute cette manip?": C'est à Tonton Jobs qu'il faut demander mais ya surement plein d'ingénieurs qui ont travaillé sur cette idée pendant des mois avant de trouver cette solution. Elle ne doit donc pas être trop mauvaise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 En fait, c'est pas vraiment fait pour mater des films. Un PB c'est quand même en principe une machine pour bosser (keynote, powerpoint ou autre). 

"Si l'écran est rabattu, ça chauffe plus et c'est dangereux pour le PB?": Non, car le ventilo se déclenche plus souvent et la machine reste à une température qui lui convient (ils sont forts ces ingénieurs finalement). D'ailleurs, la notice de ton PB le dit, soit tu utilises ton PB écran fermé, soit il doit être ouvert à au moins 90°. Au fait, les ventilos tournent beaucoup plus donc sur batterie, ton engin ne fonctionnerait pas plus d'une heure, d'où l'obligation de te mettre sur secteur...

Si tu veux vraiment mater des Divx sur ta télé sans abimer ton PB à 3000 euros, achete toi un lecteur DVD+Divx à 150 euros


----------



## vincmyl (8 Février 2004)

Moi je regarde les divx sur ma tv et je laisse l'écran ouvert et puis c'est tout....de toute facon ya pas de solution pour regarder un film sur la tv avec un PWB en fermant l'écran de ce dernier...


----------

